# How is Forever21 sizing?



## InspiredBlue (Mar 19, 2010)

I am lemming a couple of tops I found on the Forever21 website, but I have no idea what size I would be? I usually wear 38 in tops from H&M, or a medium. I don't like my tops super tight, so I am tempted to just get the large, but I'm afraid it will be super big. (I had a bad experience with a J.Crew blazer once, where the size the sizechart indicated for me was HUUGE. So now I have two identical blazers, at over a $100 a pop, that was an expensive mistake)

Both tops come in S, M and L.

Help me!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive noticed forever 21 runs pretty small for the most part. the shirts you posted you would probably want a medium or a large if you want them looser but on me anyways things fit pretty snug in that store and i usually wear a medium/large elsewhere.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

I fit in EU34 and EU36 (a bit loose on me) for H&M, S for Forever 21. I've a M top from Forever 21 which is kinda loose on me. I'd say, go for M!


----------



## sparklemint (Mar 27, 2010)

They run small in my exprience, my clothes from there are a size bigger than normal. So I think sticking with a M would be fine if you don't mind the chance of them being a little snug. But you can play it safe and get a L.


----------



## kpenn (Mar 28, 2010)

If you are well-endowed in the boob area, I would recommend a large.  I find that my shirts from Forever 21 never sit right on the shoulders because they are stretched too tightly across my chest, and I also usually wear a Medium or 8/10.  You also don't want to be busting out of their clothes, because they aren't always the greatest quality and are prone to ripping at seams, in my experience.  If they turn out to be a bit too big, you can always soak them in hot water and throw in the dryer to shrink it up a bit.  Better a bit big then skin tight, IMO!  Maybe order one shirt as a tester, though, and then consider ordering the others once you get a clearer idea of how their sizes fit you.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 28, 2010)

Luckily I am non-endowed


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 28, 2010)

f21 is exceptionally narrow across the shoulders in my experience. :/


----------



## Civies (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm actually really surprised that all of you guys are saying F21 runs small because on me it runs big. I'm a size S in F21 and usually a M/L in all other stores


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I actually found a similar t-shirt at H&M and there really is no lack of vertical striped tops in my closet, so I'm going to pass on these for now.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2010)

I have wide hips and i am chesty. I think Forever 21 runs really small. I go to Charlotte Russe or BEBE and I dont have a problem fitting in their clothes


----------



## pinkstar (May 9, 2010)

I've always found that Forever 21 runs big. Like really big. I always order stuff off the website, but there's never a time when I DON'T have to return something. I wear size 24 jeans, but their 24 hangs so loosely off of me. 

The tops are always loose on me too..Except for the chest area (I'm a D) I don't shop there all that much anymore.


----------



## cupcake_x (May 10, 2010)

I know you said you'll pass, but just to let you know if you ever want to shop at F21 in the future...

They run a tad small and in addition, a lot of the tops shrink. One top I had became mis-shapen when I sent it to the cleaners. Just something I thought I'd put out there.


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

They seem to be narrower at the waist, and some shirts aren't really fit for larger bust women... I have to buy a size up because I have D boobs.. but besides that, they seem to fit 'normally'. I've also had the 'narrow shouldered' fit .I think it all depends on the type of shirt you get!

Hope this helped


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

they run very small, i would never order anything but shirts off their online store


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

I think that Forever 21 runs a little big too :/ on RARE occasions the smalls fit me, but often times they don't because I am an XS in other stores usually, so I try not to buy things there unless it's made of a form-hugging, stretchy material.


----------

